# Monark Super Deluxe Carrier Needed



## azbustedvw (Jun 25, 2017)

Fellow CABErs!
I am hoping to find a correct rear carrier for this amazing maroon and white Monark Super Deluxe. 

I have a train light for it already but it is the wrong color - possibly someone has the correct color train light they'd like to sell?

In addition Im wondering if anyone can share what type of original seat and pedals would have been on the bike? 
Thanks for any help in finding a carrier. 

Also, can any of you Monark experts share how to determine model year for these? Is it by serial number or features?


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 25, 2017)

Looks to be a 48, yours didn't come with a train light. It would have had a pedestal light.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 25, 2017)

Your saddle is original: Lobdell 'air cushioned' Emery saddle. Those are hard to find in good condition. 

Torrington 8s will work. 

The pedestal light might take some time to find. One of my favorite bikes 

-Jake


----------



## azbustedvw (Jun 25, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Looks to be a 48, yours didn't come with a train light. It would have had a pedestal light.



thanks for the info! What are the tell-tale signs its a 48? 
I guess I need to start looking for the pedestal light!


----------



## azbustedvw (Jun 25, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Your saddle is original: Lobdell 'air cushioned' Emery saddle. Those are hard to find in good condition.
> 
> Torrington 8s will work.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jake,
Do you agree it is a 1948?
And Yes! That is what the saddle says, but I had not heard of Lobdell before. Its in good enough shape to ride, it has one small crack in it!


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 25, 2017)

I concur 
There's a very good thread on this site that discusses the differences from year to year.
The one piece rear fender bumper guard is specific to 1948. The tag on the BB might say '4608'. A '49 would have a chrome rocket front fender tip ornament and a one piece reflector/bumper for the rear. Be happy you don't need a '49 pedestal light....very expensive.
You can get away with paint matching reproduction parts to get you by until a good deal comes along.

Here's my '47 and '48 (respectively


----------



## azbustedvw (Jun 25, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I concur
> There's a very good thread on this site that discusses the differences from year to year.
> The one piece rear fender bumper guard is specific to 1948. The tag on the BB might say '4608'. A '49 would have a chrome rocket front fender tip ornament and a one piece reflector/bumper for the rear. Be happy you don't need a '49 pedestal light....very expensive.
> You can get away with paint matching reproduction parts to get you by until a good deal comes along.
> ...




Jake
Your bikes are amazing! Thanks for the information. I am now on the hunt for the pedals, the front pedistal light, and the carrier! Are the drop center rims on your 48 correct? Mine look like the regular cwc flat face rims.
Trace


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 25, 2017)

Yes, they are correct. However, two versions are found on these bikes: the type such as your rear wheel (flat lobdell) and my dropcenters on the '48. The hoops on my '47 are reproduction dropcenters ( I have the original hoops but these look nicer ). SO, you could find one rim to match or find a set of OG dropcenters. If you need a profile shot of my rims, LMK. 
Good luck.


----------



## azbustedvw (Jun 26, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Yes, they are correct. However, two versions are found on these bikes: the type such as your rear wheel (flat lobdell) and my dropcenters on the '48. The hoops on my '47 are reproduction dropcenters ( I have the original hoops but these look nicer ). SO, you could find one rim to match or find a set of OG dropcenters. If you need a profile shot of my rims, LMK.
> Good luck.



Thanks Jake, you have a good eye. So I have more questions!

In closely examining my wheels, they appear to be the same to me? The first two photos below are the rear wheel followed by two of the front wheel.

 

 





They appear to be the same to me? Do the Lobdells have markings or a key distinguishing feature I can look for? Upon closer examination do you think I have a matched set? 
I would lean toward keeping the bike's original parts on the bike but I do have a set of nice OG drop centers I can put on the bike as long as they are correct  

Also, are the grips you have on the green 48 correct for the Monark?

Thanks for all the info. 

Im not having any response/luck on a rear carrier - Ill continue to search for that and the pedestal light.
Trace


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 26, 2017)

I catch more grief than I do parts in this part of the CABE . It may take a while to find the parts, we have to be very patient in this hobby. This is why we need multiple projects at one time, to keep our brain stimulated. 
The rims are a match then....cool. As for the stamp, yes, but only on those that are in really good shape. 
I vote to clean this bike up. There are several methods, I like oxalic acid or WD-40/#0000 steel wool. You may not be able to wrench on those nipples ( fresh spokes then? I dunno).
The finger grips on my maroon '47 are the type most common. I posted an old pic of the '48, I replaced them with finger grips. 
Tires? Lightning Darts or John's U.S. Royal Chain Tread tires. 
Life beyond the CABE: Facebook is a new one for me, tons of parts on buy/sell/trade pages.


----------



## azbustedvw (Jul 6, 2017)

azbustedvw said:


> Fellow CABErs!
> I am hoping to find a correct rear carrier for this amazing maroon and white Monark Super Deluxe.
> 
> I have a train light for it already but it is the wrong color - possibly someone has the correct color train light they'd like to sell?
> ...




Bump - looking for a carrier for my Monark Super Deluxe (Red).


----------



## azbustedvw (Jul 13, 2017)

azbustedvw said:


> Bump - looking for a carrier for my Monark Super Deluxe (Red).



Found a correct red/maroon carrier.... sort of.... someone painted it green, but the paint is slowly coming off with a little patience and elbow grease!


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 21, 2017)

Sent PM


----------

